# FF/FT tiger oscars



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Got 2 9" tiger oscars and 13" albino red oscar that I want gone. Or trade for albino tiger oscar. Any size will do.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Im in the market for a nice tiger Oscar. could u take some pics of them?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are the pics

Tiger oscar 1

















Tiger oscar 2









Albino oscar


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I gave an albino Tiger to island pets, you can ask if they still have it floating around. He was like 8 inches or so


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok gonna go check them out.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

they look pretty good! i don't see any signs of HITH!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

They don't have it but the second oscar have a deformed lower jaw. Also the albino oscar have messed up upper lip. My aba aba kissed it while holding a prawn on its mouth. First one have no abnormality.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> They don't have it but the second oscar have a deformed lower jaw. Also the albino oscar have messed up upper lip. My aba aba kissed it while holding a prawn on its mouth. First one have no abnormality.


the first one has nice tail marking!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> the first one has nice tail marking!


I was gonna keep the first one but I have two tiger oscars that are a mating pair.

Here they are


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you get the oscars? I didn't know you kept cichlids.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, so u own 5 Oscars?

would u accept an offer on this one?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> Where did you get the oscars? I didn't know you kept cichlids.


I've been keeping cichlids since 2005. They are mainly for breeding purposes for the fry to become feeders.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> wow, so u own 5 Oscars?
> 
> would u accept an offer on this one?


Sorry it's one of the breeding oscar. Can't get rid of this one. Plus I like the three cardinal eyes patterns on the body.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Sorry it's one of the breeding oscar. Can't get rid of this one. Plus I like the three cardinal eyes patterns on the body.


haha i know i know meto!!! 

well if u decide to sell it let me know! ill throw down a reasonable amount for it.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> haha i know i know meto!!!
> 
> well if u decide to sell it let me know! ill throw down a reasonable amount for it.


I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for free 3 oscars


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for free oscars. Have to get rid of this as I'm placing new juvenile high end oscars.


----------



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

Pare,

Do you still have this? I have 2 in my 180 right now. Think another one would be OK?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

vento_joe said:


> Pare,
> 
> Do you still have this? I have 2 in my 180 right now. Think another one would be OK?
> 
> ...


Yes they are still available.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Albino oscar is left. Need it gone by this weekend.


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ill take the albino if it's still around.....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes it's still here.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

All oscars on hold.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Albino oscar pending pick up.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks again Earl!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> Thanks again Earl!!!


Glad you like it!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> Thanks again Earl!!!


Get ready to buy more food as well. I pick up 2 from earl and boy, they eat so much. They even take food from my aro and stingray


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Get ready to buy more food as well. I pick up 2 from earl and boy, they eat so much. They even take food from my aro and stingray


hahaha! and what have u been feeding?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the trick so it won't steal food for your other fish. When feeding with shrimp or prawn. Feed the shell first to the oscars. While they are still trying to eat the shell. Feed the meat to the aros or stingrays. This will help you save every last of the shrimp or prawn. Nothing gets to waste. Even my ST, fire eel, jardini and snakeheads loves to eat the shell. Save me lots of food now that I can stuff them with shrimps/prawns shell before feeding the meat which I won't feed a lot as they are almost full of shell already. Then the shrimp/prawn meat gets to the fish who loves to eat those.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

do u feed the tail as well?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> do u feed the tail as well?


All parts of the shell except the head shell.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was laughing my head off when I feed the prawn shell today, My aro ate it. 3 of my aro go for it and finish all the shell.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> All parts of the shell except the head shell.


so u feed the mid section including the swimmerets?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> so u feed the mid section including the swimmerets?


Yes all, except for that sharp pointy horn that is attached to the head shell.


----------

